# power terminal block ???



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

hi, i am not sure of what to use and where to get what i need so here goes.

i want to run the 2 power wires from my transformer accessory output to a terminal block that i will be able to hook up multiple wires to but i dont know what to buy.


----------

